# Elektronikas forums >  Laminatora izvēle un pārbūve priekš PCB izgatavošanas

## Powerons

Ko jūs domājat par šo laminatoru priekš PCB
http://ololo.lv/lv/product/71095.html

Temperatūra jau droši vien būs jāpārregulē.

Te ir variants kur viss itkā strādā, PCB laminatorā neiesprūda  :: 
http://diredesire.com/2012/11/manufa...plate-example/

Ja pareizi sapratu no šejienes:
http://www.pcbfx.com/main_site/pages...ator_info.html
tad jaunā Inspire laminatoru sērija pēc 2003 gada nekam nederot

Un te poļi kaut ko apspriež par termistoriem:
http://forum.atnel.pl/topic1028-60.html

Varbūt kāds ir sastapies ar šo modeli priekš PCB
Pēc datulapas, jauda ir 110W, ar to varētu pietikt?

No tā ko atradu intermnetā esmu nedaudz nesaprašanā, vienā vieta laminators itkā strādā citā raksta ka nekam nederot.

----------


## Powerons

Nu tā, laminators ir nopirkts, bet standarta variantā protams nekādas PCB lamināt nevar, toneris nepielīp. 
Temperatūra ap 100C grādi, arī tā kā par maz un ātrums šķiet par lielu.
Pati plate iet cauri lieliski, ar biezumu problēmu nav.

Tāpēc nolēmu taisīt pats savu vadību laminātoram.

Tiek vadīts motors ar impulsiem lai ātrums būtu lēnāks
Un temperatūra mērīta ar NTC 100K un vadīts sildītājs

Vadības platē ielikts RS485 čips, lai visu notiekošo varētu apskatīties caur Modbus RTU  ::

----------


## abergs

Vai nevajadzētu padomāt par kādu plates priekšsildīšanu? Varšs taču labi vada siltumu.

----------


## Powerons

Atmelī šis tas jau saprogrammēts, motors vadās ar impulsiem apmēram 0.5 sekundes darbojās un tad
pauze kuras garumu var ielikt desmit soļus, šinī gadījumā 0.5sX10 ir maksimums 5 sekundes gaidīšana.
vai 10tais ātrums, tas nozīmē darbību bez apstājas

NTC termistors lasās uz atmeļa ADC, temperatūra vēl nav aprēķināta, tāpēc redzamas tikai analogdigital konvertora vērtības.
Parcik jo lielāka vērtība jo zemāka temperatūra, tad grafiks ir noinvertēts, lai būtu saprotami,
jo līkne augstāk jo karstāks.

Grafiks uzņemts uz datora SCADABR, ja grib var vadīt attālināti caur internetu,
un laminatoru ar vadiem vadību var aizvilkt 1200metrus, bet nu ar skadu šinī gadījumā bija ērtāk.
un lieliski darbijās arī viena metra attālumā  :: 

Vadība no shēmas nav uztaisīta, tāpēc motora ātrumus slēgāju no datora caur RS485 tīkla.




> Vai nevajadzētu padomāt par kādu plates priekšsildīšanu? Varšs taču labi vada siltumu.


 Apskaties grafiku, kur atzīmēts plates ielikšanas brīdis, plates izmēri, 10X10cm motora ātrum 5tais 0.5 sek darbojās 2.5 sek gaida.

----------


## Powerons

Pirmā laminēšana, sanāk tīri labi  ::  DIVPUSĒJĀ PLATE  ::  !
Laminatoru uzdzinu uz 175C grādiem, un motoru darbinu nepārtraukti, bez apstāšanās pauzes.
Tikai plati izlaižu cauri 3 reizes.

Te var apskatīties, kas sanāk. Divpusējā PCB ar TQFP32 ar atmega8 SMD

 Nevar lietot parasto papīru, tas ir par rupjš, šķiedrains,
 šķiedras izplēš tinerī nelielus caurumus, un sanāk ar caurumiem, es izmantoju veco 2009 gada Elfas kataloga papīru, kur papīrs ir samērā līdzens.


Baltajā traukā ar karotīti jau kodinās  ::

----------


## abergs

Cik redzams no bildēm rezultāts OK. Apsveicu! ::

----------


## M_J

Prieks skatīties uz rezultātu! Domāju, ka neesmu vienīgais, kas skatās ar kāru aci un spriež, ka saimniecībā tāds verķis noderētu. Kāds printeris tika izmantots?

----------


## Powerons

> Kāds printeris tika izmantots?


 Printeris man ir LBP6020B Canon ar 600DPI, tika pirkts tāds modelis, kuram var cauri izlaist kodoskopa plēvi, priekš fotorezista, ne visi printeri var izlaist cauri plēvi.

Printerim ir arī regulējams tonera daudzums, tā ir reta opcija printeriem.

Tikai viena problēma, lai arī ir 600 DPI, tas  ir 24 punkti uz vienu milimetru, punkts ar tādu precizitāti uz papīru pozicionējās, bet punkta izmērs gan ir krietni lielāks, par 1/24 daļu no milimetra. Punkta izmērs varētu būt aptuveni 0.1mm.

Kad drukāju pcb, nācās Eagle biblotekai atmega8 SMD TQFP32 korpusam mazliet samazināju padus, tikai par 0.0588mm bet ar to pietika. Pads tad palika 0.5mm plats,
Atmega8 pads bija 0.5588mm pads

Lai gan citam atmeļa SMD korpusam uz reiz jau bija 0.5mm plats pads, varbūt bibloteka tāda pagadījās.

Laigan kā Obsis te forumā rakstīja, ka printeri ar lielu izšķirtspēju neeso labi, jo tiem plāna tonera kārta esot. Te ar tonera biezumu varu būt apmierināts

----------


## Powerons

Varat ievērtēt kā sanācis  :: 

 Tagad plānā ir QFN varētu izdoties  :: 

 Ar glancēto vai fotopapīru varētu sanākt vēl labāk, un celiņu malas sanāktu līdzenākas.

  Līdz šim esmu plates taisījis ar fotorezistu, bet šitā ar laminatoru man šķiet ir vienkāršāk, ātrāk sanāk īpaši tad ja vajag divpusējo plati.

----------


## M_J

Man patīk! Viennozīmīgi gribu saimniecībā tādu verķi. Vai autoram nav doma padarīt šo projektu pieejamu, teiksim, kā nopērkamu platītes, iešūta Atmeļa un citu detaļu komplektu laminatora pārbūvei?

----------


## Powerons

Mēģināju taisīt plati 10X10cm lielumā, izrādijās, ka ar elfas kataloga papīru tik liela plate vairs nesanāk, lai arī 5cm plata plate ar to papīru sanāca. Tātad Elfas papīru var lietot tikai šaurām platēm. Elfas papīrs ir viegli dabūnams nost. Bae platai platei tas gan saburzās, gan tonerī sanāk punktu caurumi, ar glancēto vi sir labi.

Tāpēc lielākai platei lietoju glancēto papīru, Ar to sanāca lieliski, tikai papīru grūtāk atkasīt nost, bet par to nav jābīstās, jo toneris pie plates ir tā pamatīgi pielipis.

Glancēto spīdīgo papīru pirku šeit, Brīvības ielā:
http://biroja-centrs.lv/kontakti
Fotopapīrs bija nenormāli dārgs, par tādu pašu cenu, kā dažas lapas fotopapīru var dabūt kārtīgu paku ar glancēto.







> Vai autoram nav doma padarīt šo projektu pieejamu, teiksim, kā nopērkamu platītes, iešūta Atmeļa un citu detaļu komplektu laminatora pārbūvei?


  Manas shēmas nav nekāds noslēpums, bet speciālu komplektu taisīt neredzu jēgas. Pircēju tāpat būs labi ja tikai daži, un cena augsta. Labāk lai katrs paskatās paraugu un taisa pats. Eegle failus ja vajag varu iedot, bet tie bija pirmais testa variants, lai arī shēma strādā, tā ir tāda pa ātro sazīmēta, lai notestētu.

----------


## M_J

Vai varētu mazliet sīkāk par to glancēto spīdīgo papīru? Būtu labi redzēt iepakojuma bildi. Šodien biju ieklīdis minētajā bodē un tā arī prasīju - "man glancēto spiīdīgo papīru". Meitenes skatījās uz mani kā uz idiotu, kāds arī jutos. Nemācēju neko viņām paskaidrot, tikai to, ka drukāšu ar lāzerprinteri, un ka tas vajadzīgs elektronisko shēmu izgatavošanai. Tas neko nelīdzēja. Tā arī neko nenopirku. Varbūt tas papīrs kaut kā oficiāli saucas, ne tikai "glancētais spīdīgais".

----------


## Powerons

Iepakojums man nav jo brīvības ielas veikalā man pārdeva paraugus pamēģināšanai. Uz vietas nebija A4 iepakojuma, to bija jāpasūta, jo uz vietas bija tāds pats papīrs tikai A3 iepakojumā. Vispār tur ir vairākas darbinieces, viena tāda ar rudiem matiem, tā man arī to papīru iedeva.
Ja iegriezīšos tanī veikalā nofotogrāfēšu vismas A3 paku.

Vēl ir variants, es redzēju Youtubā, ka drukā uz kodoskopa plēves, plēve lāzerniekam un tad laminē virsū, un pēc uzlaminēšanas kodoskopa plēvi noplēš, nezinu tikai vai plēsa nost kamēr vēl silts, vai atdzisis. Noplēsts toneris uz plates izskatījās smuki spīdīgs.
Pagaidām vēl šo variantu nēesmu izmēģinājis.

Vēl is šitāds variants:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10PCS-A4-She...item5d3ff8f62e
Vakar atnāca sūtījums ar ķīniešu PCB papīru, lēts papīrs, bet arī vēl, pagaidām neesmu izmēģinājis.
Papīram viena puse parasta, bet otra spīdīga.

Būs pirmie eksperimenti, tad uzrakstīšu, kas sanāk.

----------


## AndrisZ

Kāds modelis tas laminators ir, jo pašam lētākajam ir rakstīts, ka nav temperatūras kontroles:
http://www.tera.lv/biroja_tehnika/la...ood=9TER732719
Cik sapratu, tad pamatā pietiek ar temperatūras paaugstināšanu. Ātrumu var atstāt kāds bija un plati izlaist cauri vairākas reizes, jeb arī to iepriekš uzsildīt?

----------


## Powerons

> Kāds modelis tas laminators ir, jo pašam lētākajam ir rakstīts, ka nav temperatūras kontroles:


 Pareizo modeli esi atradis, temperatūras kontrole, ir, pats viņu izārdiju, primitīva bet ir, un zem laminatoa uzlikts drosībai mehāniskais sensors pret avārijas pārkaršanu arī ir.

Ja paaugstina temperatūru, tad plati var laist cauri pilnā ātrumā, tikais es laidu cauri 3 vai vairāk reizes, principā vajag pietikt ar 3 reizēm.

Redz kur orģinālā shēma, varēja pārbūvēt arī to, pareizi pielasot nominālus,
bet es iedomājos ka vajag pēc pilnas programmas, ar temperatūras grafika nodošanu uz datora, ar motora vadību, nu tā,
lai būtu gatavs visādiem variantiem, un visām situācijām.

----------


## Powerons

Nu tā, pa šo vakaru šis tas jau paspējis notikt, diemžēl ne labā nozīmē.

Uzsildīju laminatoru uz 185C grādiem, uz tādu temperetūru tas tika darbināts iepriekš,
bet šoreis vēl nesasniedzot uzstādīto temperatūru augšējais rullis uzpūtās.

konstrukcija laminatoram ir tāda, ka apakšējo rulli silda no ārpuses, bet augšējo no iekšpuses, un augšējais arī uzpūtās.

Pēc atdzesēšanas un atkal uzsildīšanas uz 185C rullis vairs nebija tik izteikti uzpūties, bet vienalga nesmuks.

Pievienoju bildē arī pēdējo šī laminatora grafiku, par cik tas jau bija uzņemts.

Bet neskumstiet, šinī tēmā būs turpinājums par citu laminatoru, ir jau pasūtīts  ::

----------


## Powerons

Nu ar to papīru ir tā, biju aizgājis līdz Brīvības ielas veikalam,
Viņiem ir uz vietas, bet A3 formātā, pasūtīt A4 nevarot jo jāsūta lieli daudzumi,
Ja gribi vari ņemt A3 Brīvības ielā

Papīrs saucās: COLOR COPY COATED GLOSSY

Bet ir vēl viens variants, dabonams centra veikalā, vismaz pēc dadubāzes datiem  :: 
Centrā var dabūt A4 formātā, bet tas nav tig biezs kā iepriekš pieminētais papīrs,
Bet ir biezāks par parasto drukājamo papīru, paraugs ko man parādīja izskatījās OK

Tas saucās: COLOR COPY COATED SILK

Pielieku arī bildes kā tas izskatās, SILK papīram apakša pārāk sagaismota un tiko var salasīt SILK.

Uz vietas vari paprasīt kā paraugi izskatās.

Ieraksti Salidzini.lv tos nosaukumus, tur arī kautkas rādās

----------


## M_J

Paldies! Izskatās, ka šitais ir dabonams arī kādos interneta veikalos, pie tam A4 formātā. Man kā pāķim tāds variants ir pat izdevīgāks.

----------


## Powerons

Laba ziņa  :: 
Izmēģināju Ķīniešu dzelteno PCB papīru, ebajā var nopirkt.

Lietošanā patiešam ērts, pēc laminēšanas nekas nav jāmērcē un jākasa nost,

  tikai jāpagaida kad atdziest un tad viegli var noplēst nost un toneris paliek pie plates un papīrs tīrs  :: 

Iesaku iegādāties to dzelteno pcb papīru, noteikti noderēs,

Kvalitāte ir pa tiešām laba, lai arī ne ideāla. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10PCS-A4-She...item5d3ff8f62e

----------


## Powerons

Lūgums *administratoram* tēmu pārdēvētpar : Laminatora izvēle un pārbūve priekš PCB izgatavošanas


Nu tā!  ::  Pasūtītais laminators ir tikko atnācis. 
 Tas bija pats lētākais ko vispār var dabūt:
 Nosaukums: EDNET Laminator Classic Line A4
Kods:91548
Strāvas patēriņš 1A
Salidzini.lv lētākā cena ir 17,30eur
 es pirku nedaudz dārgāk, bet tuvu mājām.


 Pēc izārdīšanas un konstrukcijas apskates pirmais iespaids patiešām labs,


 -Abi ruļļi sildās no ārpuses, tāpēc vajadzētu būt izturīgākiem par GBC laminatoru.
 -Apakšējam rullim ir piespiedējatspere, līdz ar to PCB plate bez problēmām iet cauri.
 -Abi sildītāji ir no alumīnija profila, un nevis  no bleķa.
-Temperatūra tiek mērīta pa tiešono ruļļa (dažiem laminātoriem mēra tikai sildītājus)
 -Temperatūras sensors ar atsperi stiprinās pie apakšējā korpusa, tā kā nāksies lietot laminatoru nevis izārdītu, bet pieklājīgā izskatā korpusā  :: 
 -Sildītāji ieslēgti virknē, ja grib forsēt var uztaisīt paralēlslēgumu (es gan laikam tā nedarīšu)

 Pēc pirmās ieslēgšanas bez temperatūras pacelšanas manāma dīvaina smaka, redzēs, kas būs, kad uzdzīs karstāku.

 PCB plate iet cauri bez problēmām, un principā mehāniski varētu arī neko nemainīt, ja vienīgi nebūtiski sīkumi, kā aizmugures bleķi paliekt mazliet platāk, un varbūt priekšējo caurumu apakšējo daļu uztaisīt nedaudz lielāku, bet bez tā var arī iztikt.

----------


## Powerons

YAHOOO!!!
Izdevās  ::  Super vienkārša pārbūve!
Šito varēs atkārtot pat katrs iesācējs.

Pārgriežam uz plates termistora ceļņu, un starpā ielodējam paralēli divas pretestības kas dos 3,545K
3,545K var iegūt salodējot paralēli 39K un 3,9K, Iegūstam 175C grādu temperatūru.

Bija tēmēts uz 180C, bet 175C arī derēs.

Izvelkam ārā termodrošinātāju no profila apakšas (to var izdarīt nepārgriežot nevienu vadu)
TAGAD BEZ TERMODROŠINĀTĀJA APARĀTS IR BĪSTAMS UN BEZ UZRAUDZĪBAS ATSTĀT NEDRĪKST. VAR AIZDEGTIES!!! (tas tā - iesācējiem)

Es dariju vienkāršā veidā, pieliku daudzapgriezienu pieskaņošanas poci un pamazām griezu virsū temperatūru, līdz sasniedzu vēlamo.
Kvēlspuldze bija pieslēgta paralēli sildītājam, lai redz kad tas slēgājās.
 Te ir pretestību kalkulators ja kāds grib meistarot:
http://www.qsl.net/in3otd/parallr.html
 Nominālus līdzīgus mainīt nedrīkst, jāliek tādi kā rakstīts, jo maza nobīde dod ievērojamu nobīdi temperatūrai.
PCB

Atgādinu, ka šis laminators ir:
Nosaukums: EDNET Laminator Classic Line A4
Kods: 91548

----------


## AndrisZ

Termodrošinātāju vajag ielikt uz attiecīgi augstāku temperatūru. "Drošība vienmēr pirmajā vietā"!

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Lielisks projekts!
Kā Tu īsti tos grafikus zīmē?

----------


## Powerons

Jauna modifikācija, vienkārša bet ļoti noderīga.
Pievienoju vienu gaismas diodi, kas uzrāda kad sildītājs ir ieslēgts.
Zaļā diode (Ražotāja orģinālā) ieslēdzas ātrāk, bet dzeltenā izslēdzās, kad ir sasniegti 175C grādi, tā ir precīza un vislaik slēgājās reaģējot uz nelielām temperatūras izmaiņām.
 Var labi redzēt, kad sildītājs izslēdzies, un dzeltenā diode nedeg, un ievieto PCB, tad kad rullis veicis apgriezienu sensors nostrādā un dzeltenā diode atkal iedegās (sildītājs strādā)

  Dzeltenā diode stiprinās uz diviem platē izurbtiem caurumiem, tai kājiņas apliektas riņķī un pielodētas.

Uzsilšanas laiks:
Zaļā diode iedegās pēc 6ām minūtēm,
 Dzeltenā nodziest, kad sildītājs izslēdzās vēl pēc 40sekundēm, tātad kopā pēc 6:40 min. Sasniegti 175C grādi.

Es gan ļauju, vēl mazliet ruļļiem izsilt dziļāk, un pēc uzsilšanas pagaidu vēl dažas minūtes.
Tā kā laminātors ir darba kārtībā nedaudz ātrāk par 10 minūtēm.






> Termodrošinātāju vajag ielikt uz attiecīgi augstāku temperatūru. "Drošība vienmēr pirmajā vietā"!


 Ar termodrošinātnāju ir problēma. Izmēriju temperatūru sildītājam,tas uzsila uz 240C grādiem, varbūt ilgākā darbībā pat vairāk un termodrošinātāju var dabūt lielāko uz 240C grādiem, tā kāpar mazu, un nav dabonams pietiekoši liels nomināls.
  Ar drošību tiešām jāuzmanās LAMINATORU NEDRĪKST DARBINĀT DAĻĒJI IZJAUKTU jo nedaudz vairāk pakustinot laminatoru nepieskrūvētā korpusā, termodevēja  sensors uz atsperes var viegli pasprukt garām rullim un mērīt nevis ruļļā bet korpusa temperatūru , tad laminators izcepsies, (neizjauktam laminatoram tāda problēma nav). Tāpēcto jālieto neizārdītā saskrūvētā korpusā.
 Ir vēl viena lieta no drošības viedokļa, ja NTC sensors nobeidzās, tad laminators nevis atdzisīs bet ies uz maksimumu, bez termodrošinātāja.
  Tā kā ātru tehnisku risinājumu, nav, vienkāršākais variants ir to darbināt paša uzraudzībā, tā pat, nav jau viņš ilgi jādarbina, uzlaminē plati un slēdz ārā. Drošinātāju Elfas preču kodi: 33-262-04    10-364-58
https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...OL_1%3D240 °C




> Lielisks projekts!
> Kā Tu īsti tos grafikus zīmē?


  Grafiki zīmējās ar industriālo SCADA, konkrētāk ScadaBR, Dati lasās no ATMEGA8 caur UART, kas pārvērsts par RS485, Atmega8 ieprogrammēts industriālais datu apmaiņas protokols MODBUS RTU lai būtu savietojams ar dažādām industriālām iekārtām.
Shēma parādīta tēmas sākumā.
Ja nesaprati par ko runa, tad par šo var uztaisīt veselu tēmu, un tā jau būs cita tēma, nevis par laminatoru.
Ja ir interese varu precīzāk uzrakstīt Personīgi, ja liela interese tad vajag par to jaunu tēmu.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/scadabr/
http://www.google.lv/search?q=scadab...Q&ved=0CAQQ_AU

----------


## tornislv

Laminatoru jau pasūtīju  ::

----------


## australia

Vienreiz cepeškrāsnij kā ar uguni meklēju keramisko termodrošinātāju. Moš noder?
http://www.lemona.lv/index.php?page=item&i_id=84952

tik jāatceras, ka lodēt te nevar. izkusīs lodalva. jāpresē štekeri

----------


## M_J

Varbūt defektu var pārvērst par efektu un kā termodrošinātāju izmantot pareizā vietā novietotu lodalvas posmu, kurš, sasniedzot avārijas temperatūru izkusīs, un pārtrauks ķēdi? Jāizvēlas tikai lodalva ar pareizo kušanas temperatūru.

----------


## australia

Tu traks vai badā?  ::  3Eur drošinātājs. Pie tādām jaudām nav jāspēlējas ar uguni.

----------


## M_J

Ja godīgi, es vairāk uzticos tādam vienkāršam fizikālam procesam kā metāla izkušana pie noteiktas temperatūras, kā šādiem termodrošinātājiem.

----------


## tornislv

nu tad to drošinātāju vajag pielodēt izstieptos vados. Būs i fizika i auKstās technoloģijas  ::

----------


## tornislv

> Pēc pirmās ieslēgšanas bez temperatūras pacelšanas manāma dīvaina smaka


 Ak Kungs, kā tas Ednet laminators smird pēc ķīmijas pirmo reizi ieslēdzot! Ieslēdzu, uzsila pāris minūtes, līdz zaļajam LEDam i netiku, atrāvu logu un izmuku no "men's cave" . Rīt turpināšu. Dzeltenais papīrs vēl nāk no Ķīnas, un tad vēl jātestē, vai mans HP LJ1010 būs piemērots šim te pasākumam maz. Vēl ir arī Samsung CLP300, bet tas pat uz prasta papīra normāli nejēdz drukāt...  ::

----------


## Powerons

*tornislv* - Kad būsi pārbūvējis, ieliec bildes kā sanāca pārbūves un kā plates.





> Ak Kungs, kā tas Ednet laminators smird pēc ķīmijas pirmo reizi ieslēdzot!


 Es savējo kļūdas pēc uzsildiju tā ka dūmi nedaudz sāka kūpēt (sensors izārdītam paspruka garām rullim), bet nenosvila.
Šķiet ka tagad smaka nedaudz mazāka, bet pārkaršēšana līdz dūmiem diezvai tas labākais variants.




> Dzeltenais papīrs vēl nāk no Ķīnas


 Ņem vērā, kā jau iepriekš rakstīju, dzeltenajam pakīram:"Kvalitāte ir pa tiešām laba, lai arī ne ideāla."
 Celiņi sanāk ļoti labi, bet lielie melnie laukumi "poligoni" dažviet ir ar maziem punktiem. Tas tā mazliet skatu bojā, bet elektriski nekāda vaina, Celiņi visi sanāca ar to papīru lieliski.

Vēl dzeltenais papīrs varētu būt labs plates otrai pusei "SilksScreen" vietā uzrakstus taisīt.

Jebkurā gadījumā, dzelteno papīru katram krājumos iesaku iegādāties. Noderēs.

  Ja grib idēālu kvalitāti, tā ka praktiski nekur nevar piesieties, tad jāņem glancētais papīrs, jāmērcē un jākasa nost.

Ņemiet vērā ka plate vispirms *rūpīgi jānotīra pirms laminēšanas* es to daru ar smalko ūdensizturīgo smilšpapīru to padarīšanu saslapinot. Ir vēl arī citi varianti ar visādiem trauku mazgāšanas līdzekļiem, pilns internets ar tiem un Youtube pamācības arī.

  Vēl neesmu atrādījis plati kas laminēta ar Ednet 91548 , redz kur ir

 Plate laminēta 4 reizes, to plates galu, kas pēdējais iznāk, laidu pirmo no jauna iekšā, tad sanāk itkā būtu laminēts turp un atpakaļ.

----------


## tornislv

Baidos, ka mana radošā doma tālāk par mērkaķošanos tev pakaļ netiks. Nav nepieciešamās aparatūras temperatūras mērīšanai. Bez tam spiesto plkašu izgatavošanā es esmu apstājies 1977. gada līmenī - nagu laka, reisfeders un dzelzs hlorīds. Rokas gan tolaik tā vēl netrīcēja. Pirmkārt jau nu nāksies KiCAD apgūt, jo pēdējo reizi pats plati projektēju, shēmu uz rūtiņlapas zīmējot, celiņus - uz dzeltenoranžā milimetru papīra  ::

----------


## ddff

Jā, man tāda pati bēda. Atceros jautrību Almiko, kad noskanētu mm papīru šiem aizsūtīju. Bet cepuri nost- sazīmēja un uztaisīja man tās plates.

ddff

----------


## abergs

Tātad pirmā plate ar laminātora (gludekļa) metodi gatava:

Ideali nav - printerim neorģināls toneris, piecepusies tipogrāfijas krāsa no žurnāla, bet šai konstrukcijai nav būtiski.
Paldies TS, ievērojama laika ekonomija!

----------


## arvisc

Lai gan biju nolēmis sekot pa taciņu, pa kuru jau kāds ir pārbaudīti izstaigājis, tomēr beigās veicu alternatīvu modifikāciju tam pašam ednet laminatoram, kas neprasa esošo celiņu bojāšanu.

R7 5.1k pretestību aizstāju ar 1.8k - šī pretestībā praktiski nosaka pie kādas termistora pretestības notiks pārslēgšanās uz komparātora. tā kā uz ātro neizdevās atrast termistora parametrus un tie, kuri izskatījās līdzīgi, gluži nesakrita ar reāliem mērījumiem, tad pretestības vērtība tika iegūta pamērot termistora pretestību kad ruļļi ir uzsiluši līdz tiem pašiem ~180 grādiem un paņemot tuvāko nominālu. Tiesa, neesmu 100% paarliecināts par termometra precizitāti, kā arī sensors mērīja ruļļus nevis ievietotu plati, bet jebkurā gadījumā šo pretestību piemeklējot var panākt vēlamo temperatūru...

Radās arī interese kam domāta otra slēdža vieta un papētot tuvāk var redzēt ka tas domāts R12 noīsināšanai. Ja R12 sākotnēji ielodēto stiepli aizstājam ar pretestību, tad tas panāktu komparatora nostrādāšanu pie augstākas termistora pretestības, vai vienkāršāk izsakoties pie zemākas temperatūras. Nedaudz parēķinot sanāca, ka R12 aizstājot ar 10k pretestību (ja R7=1.8k) un ielodējot standarta 13x19mm slēdzi analoģisku esošajam laminatoru var slēgāt starp 180 grādu un standarta ~130 grādu režīmiem, kas ļauj pie vēlēšanās ielaminēt arī kādu papīra gabalu uz jau modificēta laminatora. slēdža vieta uz korpusa pat ir iemarķēta, tā kā iegriezt vietu otram slēdzim ir pietiekami vienkārši.

Pagaidām arī atstāju vietā termodrošinātāju - tam jānostrādā ~225 grādos, kas ir 45 grādi virs mērķa temperatūras, un vismaz pagaidām ļauj ruļļus uzsildīt līdz vēlamajiem 180 bez problēmām. Bet ja plates laižot cauri izrādīsies, ka ar to nav pietiekami, tad droši vien aizstāšu ar 240grādu drošinātāju. Tas pats arī uz R7 vērtību - to samazinot var paaugstināt temperatūru, un ja siltuma zudums laižot cauri plati būs pārāk liels, tad to var aizstāt piemēram ar 1.6k pretestību, kam būtu jāpaceļ temperatūra par 5-10 grādiem (R12 gan jāpārrēķina šādā gadījumā, ja nu tā tiek lietota).

----------


## Powerons

Nu tā  ::  
Starts no faila atvēršanas brīža,
Tanī ietilpst viss proces ar laminatora metodi,
 drukāšana, papīra izgriešana, laminatora uzsildīšana,laminēšana, plates atdzesēšana pirms papīra noplēšanas, ūdens uzkarsēšana priekš kodinātāja, kodinātāja šķidināšana, un pati kodināšana

Tas vis kopā 26 minūtes :: 
+ vēl divas minūtes nomazgāt ar acetonu toneri.
Pavisam vis kopā 28 minūtes  :: 



Kādreiz taisīju ar fotorezistu, tad uzņēmu laiku uz taimera, kad sagaismoju, kad plate bija izkodināta taimeris bija uzskaitījis kaut kur ap stundu. Ar laminatoru un Ķīniešu papīru tomēr ātrāk.

----------


## Powerons

Šodienas laminējums  :: 

Taisni prieks taisīt, salīdzinājuma ar fotorezista metodi, daudz vieglāk.




Gar malām tas ķēpājums ar flomasteri sanāca.

----------


## sasasa

> ... plates atdzesēšana pirms papīra noplēšanas ...


 Es sākumā arī proveju plēst no atdzesētas. Man sanāca daudz brāķu, vietām celiņi izrobojās. Tad paprovēju no karstas ņemt nost (līdz 100 grādiem atdzesētas) un... voila!  rezultāts ļoti pat labs. Tas gan ar Brother printeri tika drukāts.
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/704...l=1#post107583

----------


## Powerons

> Es sākumā arī proveju plēst no atdzesētas. Man sanāca daudz brāķu, vietām celiņi izrobojās. Tad paprovēju no karstas ņemt nost (līdz 100 grādiem atdzesētas) un... voila!  rezultāts ļoti pat labs. Tas gan ar Brother printeri tika drukāts.
> http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/704...l=1#post107583


 Nejauc laminatora metodi ar elektriski sildāmā plākstera metodi,

Laminapors visu skaisti līdzeni ar gumujas ruļīem norulē. Es laminatoram laižu cauri 4 reizes.

----------


## Obsis

Lasu klausos un brīnos neatņemdamies. Kā tad tā, ka Jūs te plēšat nost to papīru, nevis izšķīdinite to siltā ūdenī??? Papīrs tak atdziest ātrāk kā pati plate, tātad uz papīra viskozitāte krāsai ir stīgrāka, adhēzija lielāka, un krāsai būtu jānoplēšans no plates nevis no papīra. 
Es kad strādāju ar gludekļa metodi, tad piegludinu, atdzesēju, tad uzbriedinu pakarstā aqua-tējkannum un tad ar pirksta mīkstumu sarullēju pikas, un tad atlikumu vārīgās vietās ar otiņu vai porolonu. Bet atplēst pa tiešo - tas ir 99,99% brāķis.

Tiesa gan, nule sāku ņemties ar polivinilspirta metodi, ļoti cerīgi sanāk. Jo tai platei, kas mani interesē satiražēt ir mikrene ar starpkāju attālumu 0,2 mm un kājas platumu 0,12, tātad starpkāju spraugu 0,08mm. Papīram tas vnk nav pa spēkam.

----------


## Powerons

> Lasu klausos un brīnos neatņemdamies. Kā tad tā, ka Jūs te plēšat nost to papīru, nevis izšķīdinite to siltā ūdenī???


 

*Obsis* - tu esi palaidis garām, ka mēs pērkam Ebajā speciālu papīru, ar kaut kādu speciālu pārklājumu.
neko nemērcē, vienkārši noplēš nost, es plēšu nost aukstu, bet* sasasa* stāsta, ka karstu.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10PCS-A4-She...AAAOSwgQ9V5l1s

----------


## sasasa

> Bet atplēst pa tiešo - tas ir 99,99% brāķis. 
> .


 Tas dzeltenais papīrs ir tik gluds, ka tā krāsa diezgan viegli atdalās. Bet kā jau teicu - man labāk sanāca no karstas plates nost ņemot. Tad tas pīrs pavisam smuki un viegli vienkārši noņemas bez kādas plēšanas.  Poweronam labāk sanākot no aukstas ņemt nost. Laikam kā kurš piešaujas.

----------


## Obsis

Āāāāā. OK.
Parasto papīru arī parasti visi attīsta aukstā ūdenī, bet es karstā. Ja vien analoģija te ir iederīga, tad karstā ir labāk.
Bet ķīnīzeru papīru (nav šaubu, ka papīra izgatavošanā tiem ir 2 tūkstošgades lielāka pieredze nekā te Eiropā) es neesmu izmēģinājis, un laikam vēl kādu laiku arī nelietošu, jo atradu kūtspakaļā pussmit litrus ar polivinilspirtu, un pat burciņu ar kālija dihromātu. Jau piešāvu, parasti lietojot amonija bihromātu vajag 10 grami bihr uz 100 gramiem PVSp, bet man, vai nu vecēšanas dēļ, vai tāpēc ka kālija, optimums atradās pie 15 g/100 g.
Patlaban štukoju kā vienkāršāk uzķiņķerēt vakuumpiespiedēja rāmi, lai nav bezgala sarežģīts jātaisa.

----------


## garais05

Ja nu kādam noder, reku ednet laminatora shēma.

----------

